# Your Favorite Cheese



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought it would be interesting to talk about your favorite cheese. I guess I have to limit it down so Ill say your favorite cheese on a platter or to clean your palet. 


I love a good bleu cheese. I like all cheeses but a bleu is my love.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

My current absolute favorite is Millefoglie al Marzemino: Millefoglie Marzemino

I like most blue cheeses, and creamy, rich chevres are wonderful. A very sharp, aged cheddar does it for me as well. As does the king of cheeses, Reggiano, especially the fall batches (October, November) that are 18-22 months or so aged. There are so many others that I like, but these may be my favorites right now.

scb


----------



## aurora d. (Aug 14, 2008)

I really like longhorn cheddar, it's a mild rich tasting cheese (Is that an oxymoron?) that is just deligtful on crackers or on hamburgers.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I love brie. Just a nice wedge of it by itself. Or with a thick slice of baguette to munch on with it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

One of the local markets has this Roquefort that I REALLY like, sometimes with crackers and fruit, mostly just plain. I keep meaning to make some roquefort dressing with it, but by the time I get around to thinking about the dressing, the cheese is already gone. At 30 or so bucks a pound I don't buy very much at a time. If only I still had a real job, drat. Need any Linux/Unix sys admin consulting? Will work for cheese. Hmmm, must be a Wallace and Gromit reference in here somewhere. 

mjb.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you have a Trader Joe's near you? The TJ's in my area carry a real Roquefort at a price much below $30.00 / lb. Might be worth checking out. Roquefort is a fine cheese :lips:

shel


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I've said it a thousand times.. I feel guilty because I cannot (or don't enjoy a lot of cheeses) Most of the stronger ones taste to me like gauze, strong medicinal astringent taste that really disagrees with my taste buds. I don't know if it is my tastes or the medicines I take, but I can't take even mild blues taste like that to me. I feel bad because there's so much artisan cheese out there. I have sat down with experts trying to find one that doesn't make me  but so far it appears that all I really like is a good cheddar and Israeli Feta. Has to be Israeli, it's the only one I really like!
Oh and of course the mild ones, the triple cremes, goudas, and harvarti.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like a good goat cheese too like something along the lines of Garrotxa. 

All in all, Cheese is good.

I like brie too but sometimes is a little to stinky for my likings. Guess brie is more of a expereince thing, like you more you eat it the better it gets, I do like a saltier brie than any other. 

You get yourself a nice peice of cheese and a big peice of crusty bread and youve got yourself a party.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I'm not well up on MANY different cheeses, I know basics, just like I know basics of wine...but a good expensive one would be kind of wasted on my palate......for now.  

However, I can eat a good creamy goat cheese all day...

I like Gouda as well. 

I always get the cheese plate at dinner, but most of the time, I haven't a clue what I'm eating...I just eat and by that time, I've had a few glasses.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I do love cheese:smiles: yum...yum!

I think my comfort zone must be blue cheese. It seems like every time I go into WholeFoods or TraderJoes I walk out with a blue cheese of some sort. But I really enjoy a good hard cheese as well. In fact...the only one that I have never really cared for is the orange square non-cheese.

Though I do enjoy cheese I am quite ignorant when it comes to different cheeses. I'd love to sit down and have someone educate me on cheese and pairings. But I really don't have the money for that. So until that day I suppose I'll lumber through the world of cheese.:talk:

dan


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Brie, Brie and Brie.
I joke that if you are what you eat, I'm a wheel of Brie: A little round, pale and fuzzy on the outside, maybe a little crusty too but real mellow and slightly nutty on the inside.:crazy:

I like to do my Bubba Gump impression to describe all the ways to eat brie.
However, my all time favorite are nut (walnuts are best) crusted fried brie wedges with raspberry preserves to dip it in.:lips:


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh, I love a good Brie, tied with a great oozing Brillat Savarin. However, depending on the mood I also love sheep/goat's milk cheese (Recently had a really nice Morbier), aged cheddar, and good Quebec Oka.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

The local wegmans, in strawberry season,took a small wheel of brie, topped it with strawberry marscapone, then fresh sliced strawberries and made literally a "cheese"cake......it was....a. maze. ing.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I like anything by Cypress Grove, especially their Humboldt Fog.
Their goat cheddar is awesome.
My current fave of theirs is the Fromage a Trois.

I used to think I hated goat cheese.
Now I know I just hate crappy goat cheese.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Talegio:lips:


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

Port Salut

Humbolt Fog

Cashel Blue

Camembert

Boursin

Reblouchon

Gorg and Maytag

just to name a few.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I am boring, Cabot extra sharp white cheddar and Maytag Blue:smiles:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

A moment of silence for you Ch.  I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't enjoy cheese.

The list is far too long and even the short list would be difficult and to try and distinguish wich is my favorite would do a disservice to all the rest. But we do keep Boars Head Picante Provolone, Jarlsburg, Maytag and a couple heavy aged cheddars (10yrs white and gold) in the fridge on a consistant basis. As far as what I've tasted Yeah there were a couple that took a couple try's but.....:look: It would be far easier to list the ones I've eaten and did not like...outright.

So..... Those would be Limburger, umm, errr, uhhhhh yup Limburger


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Humboldt Fog is an old standby here. It's really a great cheese, and reasonably priced as well. 

Recently I learned of Cypress Grove's goat cheddar, and first chance I get, I'm going to try some. You're not the only person who's used the word "awsome" in connection with that cheese.

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Israeli feta is one of my favorite fetas .... mmmm!

scb


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Interesting...

We haven't seen any Israeli feta. We get French feta, which is less salty than Greek or, especially, Bulgarian. We'll keep an eye peeled.

Oldschool said "Limburger, umm, errr, uhhhhh yup Limburger..."

I certainly wouldn't claim it as my favorite, but there's a lot to be said for a thick slice of Limburger, thick slice of yellow onion, on a good rye bread with lots of mustard.

I guess I'd go with the blue cheese crowd for favorite. I particularly like Maytag Blue, and also the Spanish Cabrales.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mike,

Limburger was the one I named as those I've tasted that I outright did not like. Apologize for the confusion but that is the gawd awful worst cheese I've ever had. Never could get past the smell. P.U.! (Positively Undesireable). 
:smiles:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This morning, while at the Cheese Board in Berkeley. 
I tasted a couple of blue cheeses that I think you'll like. They are mild,
wonderfully flavored, and absolutely delicious.

One is called Montagnolo: http://www.champignon-usa.com/products_2.html and if you like Cambozola you'll love the Montagnolo. It has a very brie-like texture, silky and smooth.

The other is a mild yet deeply flavorful blue from, of all places,
Tasmania. It's called Roaring '40s Blue, and is scrumptious: 
http://www.cheesemonthclub.com/pastnewsletters/vol5no3.htm It is similar to the Montagnolo, although not quite as "blue" in flavor and a little less brie-like

My preference is for strong blue cheeses, but these are so good that I had to buy them both to take home with me.

shel


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG im so jealous that you can get the roaring 40s , i think that is quite possibly the most yummiest blue cheese i have ever tasted, i tried it in australia 4 years ago and can still taste it now every time i think about it, we cant get it in NZ unfortunatly

i love cheeses its so hard to just choose a few favourites, im sure in a past life i was a mouse or a rat because i love cheese so much .


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Today I like Valdeon.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

again last night i ordered the cheese plate....but for the life of me, can't remember one cheese. 

I know that out of 9....4 were goat. 1 was sheep 4 were cow.....and I know I liked probably 7 of 9.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Admitedly, Berkeley is a food lovers paradise. The Cheese Board is an amazing shop - last I heard they carry close to 400 varieties of cheese. Don't know how accurate that number is, however, while looking at their blackboard menu, I counted 80+ varieties of goat cheese. Whew! You'd love this store, Tessa.

I'm just learning about cheese, and every week is a new adventure. Yesterday was the most exciting cheese day I've ever had. Apart from the two blue cheeses I mentioned, I tasted (and bought) a wonderful California "bandaged" cheddar from a small, local producer that was a multi-award winner (I'll post info later), discovered an amazing (possibly the best I've ever had) Reggiano, a chipotle-infused raw milk cheddar, and several other spectacular cheeses. I tasted about a dozen, bought five, and noted several others for future purchase. 

It's surprising that you can't get the Roaring '40s considering that it's so close to home. 

Happy munching,

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yesterday I discovered, but didn't try, a Corsican feta. Have you tried that - anyone?

shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My friends in France say I eat cheese like a child because I eat only young, relatively mild cheeses. Well, cheddar is an exception; the older, the better.

As for a favorite? Hm... here's a short list in order of preference:
Grana Padano
Wisconsin cheddar (at least 2 years old)
Mimolette (any age)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yesterday at The Cheeseboard in Berkeley I was fortunate to have a taste of the vintage, cloth, or bandage, wrapped cheddar made by Fiscalini Farmstead Cheese. The cheese was so delightful and full flavored that a chunk just had to come home with me. This is a cheddar that definitely rates a taste.

More than just the cheddar I had, Fiscalini Farms produces a number of other cheddars and a cheese called San Joaquin Gold hich I'm anxious to try.

Fiscalini Farmstead Cheese - Modesto, California - Premium Quality, Gourmet Fine Cheeses

Cheese by Hand » Fiscalini Cheese Company

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

You're reading this thread because you probably like cheese. If so, you might enjoy Janet Fletcher's "Cheese Course" that has been appearing in the food section of the San Francisco Chronicle.

The Cheese Course Janet Fletcher

scb


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I love a very sharp cheddar, and a close second is a creamy blue cheese. My daughters, age 8 and 5, both love blue cheese. I'll be cooking and if they see the blue cheese out they both want some. So I'll put some in a plastic sandwich bag for each of them and off they go, happily snacking away.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

At the moment i just can´t get enough of Port Salut - my new favorite is port salut and spinach risotto.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hooks 10 year cheddar

Goatsbeard Fresh Chevre
" blue


Delice de Bourgonone.....oh my......

Parmesan Reggiano

burchita (sp)

D'Affinoise

French Feta, though I had a Corsican feta a couple months ago that blew me away.

Sid has a bandaged wrapped cheese that was gifted to me last year, what a treat.

Cheese glorious cheese....everything from fresh creamy farmstead chevre to creamy funky triples, to hard aged sharps......with crystals, man I love a cheese with crystals.

It's not abnormal for there to be a cheese course at my home....normally includes fresh fruit, preserved fruit.....macerated prunes/dried cherries/figs/fig almond loaf etc....olives, honey, and crackers (raincrisp are amazing)/bread.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's quite possible that Hooks and Goatsbeard are available here. I know the Corsican feta is. Definitely want to try them all.

Thanks for the suggestions.

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Earlier this afternoon, while at the local produce market, I pickrd up a cheese that I've been meaning to tryfor a while: Purple Haze goat milk cheese, made by Califonia based Cypress Grove Chevre, based in Northern California. Cypress Grove makes the well known and well regarded Humboldt Fog.

The cheese is coated with lavender and fennel pollen, and is generally sold in 4-oz, 3-inch diameter discs. The cheese is luscious, creamy, and smooth. It ciuld almost be considered an alternative to some cream cheeses. I love Cypress Grove's "disc" cheese - regular, herbed, and now Purple Haze. The nice thing about Purple Haze is that the cheese's flavor is not masked by the fennel and lavender, yet the taste of the herbs is obvious but subtle. The small package travels well as it's wrapped in a secure plastic casing, and would be ideal for picnics, travel, and other outings. It's a nice size to place on a cheese board.

I've yet to find a Cypress Grove cheese that I don't like, but I'm only about half way through their product line. You might want to pick up a disc of one of their chevres if your market or cheese shop carries them.

Purple Haze Cheese
Savor the herbs in a Purple Haze
Cypress Grove Chevre :: The Cheeses

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh Shel sorry......
as far as accessing 10 year Hook, you have to shop at Madison Farmer's Market.....
and Goatsbeard is sold in STL, Columbia MO, KC and Whole Foods in MO....it is my joy to have Ken Muno at my dinner table when he comes into STL for Wed farmer's market......there is always a great cheese course when Ken's here. the Muno's farmstead 55 goat dairy is 20 miles west of Columbia, so Ken drives 2.5 Hours to make it to STL. Great chevre. His blue is coming along nicely and the hand ladeled fresh chevre can't be beat. I've got several 2# tubs in my freezer......great for savory or sweet.

Purple Haze has been here for a while.....
we also get Judy Shad's cheeses too.

One of my English farmers market buddies was telling me about the cheese makers in her area.....oh man......

Last week a good shrooming friend was in town (he now lives in both Paris with his girlfriend and STL which was his home for years).....anyway they bring in lucious cheeses cryovaced and frozen from France, he sends detailed discriptions of his cheese mongers selections.....really delightful dining with them. This last time they were able to bring in canned (jarred) pate.....pretty darn tasty. Anyway it was facinating to learn that good raw cheeses can be frozen.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

For me, my number one will always be the undisputed king of cheeses, Parmesan Reggiano.

Would never be able to turn down a wedge of sharp aged Wisconsin Cheddar either... 


And I don't think anybody has mentioned any Swiss Cheeses. A good Muenster... mmmmmmmmmmmmm yum!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

BooHoo! Well, I have relatives in STL and my sister's going out there some time soon. Maybe they can be prevailed upon to send some of the Goatsherd.

Have you tried the Purple Haze?

Judy Schad - Capriole?

That's nice to know. Maybe I should try it sometime and see the results for myself.

Have ypou been to Cowgirl Creamery's Cheese Library?
Cowgirl Creamery / Library of Cheese / Organic Cheese / Cheese Profiles / Raw & Pasteurized Cow, Sheep & Goat Milk

Later Toots,

scb


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Emmenthaler, Stilton, Pecorino Romano.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

But now I thought of 5 more cheeses. How could there be just one?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Niche, a restaurant in STL has Cow Girl Creamery Cottage Cheese on their cheese menu.......considered it but got Ewe's Blue and Delice de Bourgogne....shoulda done the cottage cheese. Their selling cheese by the oz (approx 4-4.5 per oz) comes with crostini and some preserves, presentation needs some help but cheese list is pretty decent.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I adore cheese and buy most of mine from I J Mellis Cheesemonger - Involved in the cheese industry since 1979

I love most French cheeses, anything from Brie to Camembert to Roquefort. I also enjoy some Italian cheeses, including Gorgonzola - and love Danish Blue cheeses.

My favourites are British cheeses - local Scottish ones like Dunsyre and Lanark Blue and Dunlop, Isle of Mull Cheddar and some ewe's milk cheeses.
I also like other British cheeses, for instance Stilton, Leicester, Double Gloucester, Caerphilly, Wensleydale (beloved of Wallace and Grommit), Stinking Bishop, Shropshire Blue, Davidstow Cheddar, Lancashire.

I make my own oatcakes to eat with cheeses, and always have a couple of packs of oatcakes from Ian Mellis' shops, too!

Edited to add: I also love Emmenthal, Jarlsberg and some German cheeses, too. In fact, I don't think I've seen a cheese that I haven't liked!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Funny cheese story....one of my favorite cheese mongers got in some especially special Calvados steeped (?) camembert.....rare in the US and "special"....ok $20 later, I opened it in the car and after taking a bite did a U turn in the middle of a major road, went back to the cheese shop and quietly told him that the cheese had gone BAD. He tried it and said it was yummy. 
All a matter of your preferences.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Shropshire Blue - one of my favorites. As I recall, a fairly modern cheese, developed in the 1980s or so. Back when my wife and I were visiting England I was getting tired of pub lunches that consisted in part of lukewarm peas and fat, soggy french fries. One day we were headed up to see some castle in the north and stopped for lunch at a place called The Bishop's Tun. It was named after a rock formation on the hillside, the Three Bishops. Anyway, I got the plowman's lunch, an assortment of bread, cheeses, cold cuts and some sort of pickle. One of the cheeses was Shropshire Blue, and it was love at first bite! Luckily it is becoming readily available here in the states. Not as good as what I ate then, but still a favorite of mine.

mjb.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you getting cheese produced by Neal's Yard Dairy? That's the real thing. I've seen it here in Berkeley.

scb


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

No, I'm afraid it's not! - Neal's Yard Dairy is a cheesemonger, just like Ian Mellis - they don't make cheeses on the premises and haven't for a long time, they are made in Herefordshire (I think) at NY Creamery. I have often visited their shop when in London.

The Shropshire Blue was actually first called Inverness Blue, and is like a cross between Stilton and Cheshire cheeses, with blue veins.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Teamfat - it's a great cheese. It is modern, and was actually once called Inverness Blue ('invented' by a Scotsman..!). I love it!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I see ... then I have been misinformed by two sources. I've seen the cheese in a local cheese shop with a Neal's Yard wrapper on it. In any case, would you say that the cheese with the Neal's Yard wrapper would be the real thing?

shel


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I suspect they buy in the whole wheels of cheese and then portion it up, wrapping in their own paper to sell it on. However, that is only my opinion!

My Blue Salop cheese is sold to me wrapped in Ian Mellis' paper, but the cheese is made by the Colston Bassett Dairy in Nottinghamshire.

I don't know what cheeses the NYard Creamery makes nowadays since they moved the production to Herefordshire (or was it Gloucestershire..? I can't remember).


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I might be able to narrow down my favorites to about 20, maybe.

Shropshire blue is one of them for sure. As with Huntsman's cheese, I got some as a layered blue/cheddar combination. I think it was Shropshire Blue and Double Gloucester. I drool just thinking about it :bounce:


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been trying to remember the name, but it escapes me. A few years back I had this French cheese that I sort of recall being a semi-soft ripened cheese - don't recall the actual texture, firmer than a brie though.

I do, however, remember there being a thin layer of oak or hickory or ?? ash in the center. Can anyone refresh my memory? It was pretty good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Love Shropshire.....

Neal's Yard sells to Whole Foods here and ages cheeses as well as distributes.
They carry GREAT cheeses. I really like montgomery cheddar with eggs....just the right sharpness.

Mont D'Or is pretty special, if you can get the raw version it's amazing......

Ash. what shape was the cheese?


Cheese prices have gone up dramatically within the past few months....ugh.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Actually anything from this place is phenomenal. The unpasteurized goats milk cave aged isn't on there for obvious reasons. (dang regulations)

L o v e T r e e .........farmstead cheese


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's been a few years since I've had Lovetree's cheeses.....

There are some cheeses out of the SF area that are named after musical terms that I've been jonsing to try. Oh, SHEL.......do you know the cheese maker's name?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, Adante Dairy run by Soyoung Scanlan.

LoveTree looks like it makes some great cheeses. Thanks for posting the info, Kuan. 

scb


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Okay, Shel...

Just got home from Whole Foods with a wedge of Roaring Forties cheese -only $22/lb  

It better be good. 

How about that for food in flyover country! :bounce:

Mike


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Fontinella.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Let us know what you think of it ...

shel


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I liked the part on the Lovetree site where they talked about storage of cheese, and dealing with mold. Basically the recommendation was that's what cheeses do, taste it, you might like it.

I've had some cheese get really slimy and foul after too long in the fridge, it gets chucked out, no questions asked. But a few light spots of fuzz or discoloration usually warrants an exploratory sniff and taste. Some gets scraped off, some doesn't. You just have to keep in mind that cheese is basically rotting milk - deal with it.

And Shroomgirl, the ash cheese was in rounds about 2 -3 inches thick, maybe 8, 9 inches in diameter, a soft, white rind with a light brownish tint here and there. I'll have to stop by the deli where I first bought it and see what they've got. I'm fairly certain it was of French origin. Another interesting note on the Lovetree cheeses was that they dusted a couple of their cheeses with charcoal.

Wow, what a coincidence. As I type this I'm listening to a commercial radio station instead of one of my usual entertainment sources. They just aired a commercial touting the virtues of Kraft American singles as the finest possible topping for a cheeseburger. Riiiiight.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

One store I frequent had some Humboldt Fog on hand, I got a small wedge, first time I've tried it.

That is GOOD stuff.

mjb.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Speaking of goat cheese, yesterday, for the second time, I purchased 








Arina Goat Gouda
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl....DTL&type=wine

It's absolutely wonderful of you like goat cheese and gouda. Definitely worth a try. I love it!

shel


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Shel said-

*"Let us know what you think of it ..."*

Well, the Roaring Forties blue cheese is creamy and quite nice. Not having a very discriminating palate, though, I prefer Maytag, at about 1/2 the price, or even Danish blue, at about 1/3 the price, both for their sharper taste.

Maybe I'm just cheap. 

Not at all to knock Roaring Forties; I think it's just that my ageing taste buds require more stimulation.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Finally found the cheese I was thinking of with the layer of ash in the middle - Morbier. Quite a pungent aroma, you most likely wouldn't want this one on a cheese board at a wine tasting. It isn't as sharp as you might guess from the aroma, but it is good, a reasonably rich creaminess. Well, I like it, my wife would probably don rubber gloves and use a long pair of tongs to haul it out to the garbage can, holding her breath on the way.

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wensleydale makes "Wallace's face look nice and toothy."

BDL


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe their new favourite cheese is Stinking Bishop. One cannot fault their taste!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm laughing at Old.:lol: I was in the local VFW one night when someone came around with a plate of limburger. I'd heard stories about it all my life (the primary recommended use being to place a piece on the manifold of someone's car that you don't like. We now use deer scent for that purpose) but had never tasted it. Figured this was my big chance without actually wasting any money on the experience. My friends were yelling "NO! DON'T" but of course I didn't listen. I thought I would die. It tasted like thoroughly rotten shrimp smells. The guy who was passing it around said "Well, it is better if you put a couple of thin slices of onion on either side." I'm wondering why they don't just buy some decent cheese to start with. I'm told German brick is even worse, but I will accept that conclusion without risking my life finding out for myself. Just give me some muenster or camembert please.


----------



## doodle (Aug 30, 2008)

Have you had an opportunity to try Etorki? It's made with sheep's milk and comes from Europe. It's somewhere between a soft and a semi soft cheese. It's not well known or readily available around here. They have it at the cheese stall at the market in Toronto which I rarely get a chance to get to but it is unbelievable. 
No rind or mold or flavouring of any kind. It does have a distinctive "depth" to it's taste but so rich and smooth.
If you ever have a chance to try it you won't be sorry.

doodle


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's from the Basque country, and comes from a specific type of ewe - forget their name, but they have black heads. My memory is that the cheese has a thin, orange-brown rind that most people find edible. It's been several years since I've tried it, however, my failing memory says it was pretty good with a mild flavor. I wish I could remember more. I'll see if my cheese purveyor carries it.

shel


----------



## whitehair (Sep 1, 2008)

St. Andre, Pt. Reyes Blue, or Humbolt Fog; Depending on the mood or the day...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sooooo funny, we used to serve softly melted morbier on a crostini drizzled with LULU truffle honey as an appetizer 10 years ago.....or the same goo on a baby green salad with haricot verte dressed in Dom champagne vinagrette.
People actually paid a pretty penny for that stinky cheese.


----------



## ronin67 (Jun 11, 2008)

There is a raw milk version and a pasteurized version, the latter being less pungent. 

My favorite is "Fleur du Maquis".


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A few days ago one of the cheese purveyors I frequent offered up a taste of _Podda Classico._ The simplest - and oversimplified - description of the cheese is that it falls somewhere between a Parmigiano Reggiano and an older Pecorino Romano. But it's really more than that.

It's produced on the Italian island of Sardinia (Sardegna), and is made from a blend of pasteurized cow's and sheep's milk, and is aged for between 6 and 11 months. The cheese has a nice golden yellow color, is a bit crumbly (like an older Reggiano or Pecorino Romano) and has a nutty, somewhat sweetish taste. There is a younger Podda Rigato, which is a "sister" cheese to the Classico. I've not tried that one.

The Classico is a good choice wherever Pecorino Romano and Reggiano can be used. I've used it in a couple of spaghetti dishes with very good results. It's nice to break off a piece for a nibble as well.

A little more information is here:
Italian Gourmet Food at Salumeria Italiana - Podda Classico

My piece came from AG Ferrari which has a few stores in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I received a cheese order from my purveyor this week. I bought some Pave Sauvage (goat), Valencay Cendre pyramids (goat), Banon de Chalais (cow milk) Brillat Savarin, Pont Le Eveque, Explorateur, Edel De Cleron , Brie De Meaux, Epoisses, Chaumes, St. Agur and Tomme De Savoie. Yummy! I use them in my cheese offerings. St Agur topped with raw local honey is my new favorite cheese course.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow....dems good cheeses.....are you using honey comb on your cheese plates? I've had it, but not bought it for that use yet. Maybe at this Wed's farmer's market.


This past weekend I participated (12th year) in the Chef's Wine Country BBQ aka James Beard Picnic.....totally bastardized some Goatsbeard blue by mixing it 1part blue to 3 parts mascarpone....piping into a fillo shell then topping with 1) local fig jam and MO tiny toasted pecans, 2) local cherry serrano pepper jelly and nuetske bacon tiny lardons....Really really tasty.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Shroom- I top my St Agur or Roquefort with a raw honey I purchased from a local beekeeper. Its not filtered and still has bits of wax etc that I carefully remove before drizzling on top. The flavor of the unrefined honey is rich, deep and almost a pleasantly musky. I put the other cheeses on a separate board. The goats I like with a lil fine EVOO over the top. We serve it at the end of the meal after the dessert course. I got a compliment the other night from a guest that mentioned that they were impressed that all the cheeses were served properly tempered.

Long live fine cuisine!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It's been too long since posting to this thread. Over the past few weeks I've enjoyed a number of wonderful cheeses, and at some point I may catch up posting about them.

This morning I picked up a Buche Selection Cremier, a French goat cheese in the general style of a Bucheron, but a far better tasting and more complex cheese with greater textural characteristics. The cheese is made by the *Sèvre & Belle* cooperative, well known for it's goat milk products.

The outside rind of the cheese is camembert-like, and below that is a soft, almost oozing layer of richly, but not overpowering, flavored creamy goodness. The center of the log is something of a typical goat cheese, creamy, somewhat chalky (but not overly so), mild in flavor. The center is a nice white color, and the rind and the layer between the rind and center is a soft yellow. This is one fine cheese, especially if you like goat cheese.

*Buche Selection Cremier...Goat-Cheese-Delicacies-JGrady Select*


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yesterday, along with the Buche Cremier, I picked up a small wedge of a Wisconsin Gruyere after comparing it to a European "cave aged" cheese. This cheese, Roth Kase Specialty Grand Cru Gruyere, is outstanding, offering a great texture (excellent for melting as well as nibbling), a nice depth of complex flavors, and a lovely color. This prize winner is highly recommended, and shows clearly that American made cheeses can certainly go up against the best Europe has to offer.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Last week while traveling for work I was in Ann Arbor and went to make my stop at Zingerman's. While there I shipped home the house made Manchester, Goat, and Liptauer. Probably one of my favorite food places in the world.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Zingerman's is an interesting operation. Getting their goods mail-order is very expensive, and just about everything they sell is available here for less. Still, they do have some unique items, and I like the place - been years since I've been there though. They've expanded quite a bit since my last visit.


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Blues and goat cheese


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I love blue cheese and have often bought delicious roqueforts and gorgonzolas from local markets. I can't get my husband to touch the stuff although he has tried it a few times. So imagine my surprise when I finally found a Costco brand of blue cheese called Rosenborg Danish Blue Cheese. He's eating this stuff by the spoonful every day. I must admit it's very good if you get the chance to try it.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I, too, like Danish Blue cheeses!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Majorero is my new obsession. Mild but lingering spanish cheese. Very different. Serving it with smoked paprika almonds or apple guava membrillo.

Favorite is St. Agur with honey right now.


----------



## daleflinch (Nov 10, 2008)

when having a "cheese meal" anything goat is my fave


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm fairly ignorant when it comes to cheeses. I like them...I eat them...I'll pick up anything from a same day made mozzarella, Brie, Manchego, Reggiano, or blue. But I just don't know much about different makers etc.

I'm not really opposed to anything but I I know very little about cheeses when it comes to brands, what to select and so on. I normally buy a random cheese and just enjoy.

Recently I had deluxe cheese flight tasting. It was really quite fun! Although I do wish I had a pen and paper with me to take down specific notes 


*Buffalo Mozzarella*, Fratta Afragola, Campana, Italy (very fresh...good taste and nice texture)
*Edel de Cleron*, France-Comte, France - cow milk
*Iberico*, Toledo, Spain - sheep milk (it was nice, well rounded easy to eat cheese)
*Cabra al Vino*, Murcia, Spain - goat milk
*Barely Buzzed Cheddar*, Behive Cheese Co, Uintah,UT - cow milk (Nice cheedar, but the coffee rind overpowered the small piece that we had)
*Parmigiano Reggiano*, Vacche Rosse, Reggio-Emilia, Italy - cow milk (isn't it always good)
*Fiori Sardo*, Fratta Pinna, Sardinia, Italy - sheep milk
*Pau's Sant Mateu*, Solex, Toledo, Spain - goat milk
*Lincoln log*, Zongerman's Creamery, Ann Arbor MI - goat milk (interesting play with the blend of flavors and textures)
*Manchego*, LaMancha, Spain - sheep milk (nice and full bouquet)
*Feddost*, Nordic Creamery, Westby, WI - cow milk (intersting flavor with the clove not really appearing until the back of your mouth)
*Ocooch Mountain*, Hidden Springs Creamery, Westby, WI - sheep milk
*Green peoppercorn*, Coach Farms, Pine Plains, NY - goat milk (wow, this one doesn't sneak up on you at all. Bam, here I am! )
*Bayley Hazen Blue*, Jasper Hills Farm, Greensboro, VT - cow milk (this was unlike any blue that I've before. The other blues that I've had have always been about the Blue-green mold flavor. But this one was more about the flavor of the milk. I'm guessing a raw milk blue cheese as it had that "from the barn" flavor. Interesting cheese)
 I do have other comments about some of the cheeses, but I don't remember which cheese that the comments matched up with (I told you I needed a pen and paper).

All in all...I guess I can conclude that I like cheese 

dan


----------



## top chef (Nov 7, 2008)

My favorite cheese is Muenster or a vegetable Havarti. Favorite cheese dish: fondue with crusty bread!
Recipes, cookware reviews, and kitchen appliances in one cooking blog. - Cooking and Blogging


----------



## offersushi (Nov 13, 2008)

smoked cheddar cheese and asiago that's my favorite


----------

